# New kitten or adult easier to introduce to current cat?



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

Is it generally easier to bring in a kitten or an adult cat (1+yrs old) into the house to pair up with a cat you already have? Or does it not really matter?

I plan to get another cat in the future so I'm just wondering.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

This is a tough question because it always depends on the individual cat, but I'd say that a kitten is easier. Kittens are usually pretty up for anything if they are introduced to it early -- therefore you'll only have one cat to worry about if they get behavioral. That's the only reason I say that. Otherwise a VERY mellow adult cat might be just as easy -- a cat who won't be bullied but who won't start fights either. Those are my best guesses. It will always depend on the cats' personalities, though. What is your cat like?


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

A kitten will want to play a lot and some adult cats may not be up for that and may get irritated by it. One can never predict a cat. :wink: 

Territorial cats may not feel as threatened by a kitten as opposed to an adult so I'm sure there are pros and cons to the whole thing.

You can find a lot of great information related to that topic by seraching the forum. 

Good luck.


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

I personally find that adults are easier. I foster cats and my own cats are *much *less happy if I let a kitten out with them. If I let out an adult it's no big deal. A kitten running around has them on high alert and very upset. 8O 

The problem is that kittens will not leave anything alone, including the adult cats. An adult cat coming in is likely to have some good cat manners and not keep bugging your cat after a warning hiss or paw swipe. A kitten will be back within a minute, blissfully forgetting that he/she's not welcome. :twisted: 

I also volunteer at an adoption center and the adult cats (8-10 at a time) usually mix well together, amazingly well. If we get kittens in there virtually all the adults get more upset and territorial and cranky. The exceptions are the very playful cats that enjoy interacting with a kitten. I'd say this is less than 20% of the adults I've met though.

If you do opt for adding a kitten I highly recommend getting two kittens at once to add. This will give the youngsters someone to play with all the time that is interested in it and they won't drive your adult cat(s) crazy.

~Heather


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Artful Badger, where in WI are you from?


----------

